# Bay hippie outfitters 2/22



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Grinded out a decent mess of trout and redfish today ! Water temps are continuing to rise and trout fishing should continue to pick up as well as redfishing in the marshes ! Give us a call to get in on some great trout and redfishing ! Also the spring flounder run is right around the corner ! 

Captain Scott Hanchey 
337-302-6232


----------

